# RRobot?



## Administrator (1. August 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## RR (1. August 2006)

Letzte Gelegenheit den RRobot zu retten, mit einer vereinfachten Abstimmung.,


Mach natürlich wenig Sinn, wenn bei der Menge der abgegebenen Stimmen nur eine zweistellige Zahl herum kommt.....


----------



## Rosini (1. August 2006)

RR am 01.08.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Gelegenheit den RRobot zu retten, mit einer vereinfachten Abstimmung.,


Wie gesagt, innovative Idee - aber mir fehlts oft an der Zeit mitzumachen :>
Von daher zählt meine Stimme wohl nicht viel


----------



## memphis76 (1. August 2006)

RR am 01.08.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Gelegenheit den RRobot zu retten, mit einer vereinfachten Abstimmung.,


Also ich bin eindeutig dafür    Auch wenn in dem anderen Thread ~ 57% dagegen bzw. sich enthalten haben (wobei letzteres die Mehrheit dieses Prozente entspricht), so waren die restlichen ~ 43 % doch dafür - wenn derer Meinung auch eine Veränderung im Spiel hergeleitet werden sollte.

Ich hoffe, dass die Mehrheit dafür ist (zum Glück gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit der Enthaltung bei dieser Umfrage   

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## XMasTree (1. August 2006)

RR am 01.08.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Gelegenheit den RRobot zu retten, mit einer vereinfachten Abstimmung.,



Voll dafür!

Ich finds gut, dass hier jemand (respektive RRainer) sich die Arbeit macht, hier etwas Unterhaltung herein zu bringen. Er würde sein gehalt (ja, absichtlich klein geschrieben) auch bekommen, wenn er dies nicht machen würde, insofern gebührt ihm für seine Mühen auch noch extra Dank.



Ich finds interessant, mal einen Einblick in den Verlag zu bekommen, und im Rahmen eines Spiels ists doch auch amüsant. Auch wenn manche Spielzüge eher weniger zielgerichtet scheinen und es manchmal etwas schade ist, den eigenen Spielzug nicht zu sehen, und statt dessen wieder ein nutzloser Zug kam

Also in diesem Sinne

*RRainer für die Mühe dank und das FSK18 Joker Mod installier*


----------



## Zugluft (1. August 2006)

XMasTree am 01.08.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 01.08.2006 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seh ich genauso.


----------



## RR (1. August 2006)

XMasTree am 01.08.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 01.08.2006 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin ja ganz gerührt......


----------



## Atrox (1. August 2006)

auch voll dafür  
und wenn hier einer contra anklickt, dann...


----------



## Boesor (1. August 2006)

Atrox am 01.08.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> auch voll dafür
> und wenn hier einer contra anklickt, dann...



Ist ja wie ne "freie Wahl" in einer Bananenrepublik......................


----------



## RR (1. August 2006)

Atrox am 01.08.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> auch voll dafür
> und wenn hier einer contra anklickt, dann...




Grad hat jemand auf "contra" geklickt!!


----------



## butt3rkeks (1. August 2006)

memphis76 am 01.08.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 01.08.2006 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, dann wird lieber garnet abgestimmt   Des hilft irgendwie genausowenig ^^


----------



## RR (1. August 2006)

butt3rkeks am 01.08.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 01.08.2006 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja wie denn dann?????????????????????????????


----------



## Atrox (1. August 2006)

RR am 01.08.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Atrox am 01.08.2006 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'OH!


----------



## Boesor (1. August 2006)

RR am 01.08.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Atrox am 01.08.2006 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schnappt ihn, verbrennt ihn..............................


----------



## butt3rkeks (1. August 2006)

RR am 01.08.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 01.08.2006 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich mein, dann schauts so aus, alsob sich net genug User an der Umfrage beteiligen ... vielleicht sollte es noch Optionen wie "Ich habe den Thread bzw. die Umfrage gelesen, enthalte mich aber einer Stimmenabgabe"


----------



## Christian2510 (1. August 2006)

Nur, wenn ich meinen verdammten Sonderpreis vom 18. Juli noch bekomme (ordentliche Redaktionsautogramme würden schon reichen ..).


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (1. August 2006)

Christian2510 am 01.08.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, wenn ich meinen verdammten Sonderpreis vom 18. Juli noch bekomme (ordentliche Redaktionsautogramme würden schon reichen ..).



Mit einem Lippenstift-Lippenabruck von RRainer drunter?

.rüfaD :cipoT@

MfG Jimini


----------



## Christian2510 (1. August 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 01.08.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Lippenstift-Lippenabruck von RRainer drunter?
> 
> .rüfaD :cipoT@
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ja normal ..


----------



## RR (1. August 2006)

Christian2510 am 01.08.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, wenn ich meinen verdammten Sonderpreis vom 18. Juli noch bekomme (ordentliche Redaktionsautogramme würden schon reichen ..).




Uuups.........


*RR kramt in seiner Kiste*


----------



## Jared (1. August 2006)

RR am 01.08.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Gelegenheit den RRobot zu retten, mit einer vereinfachten Abstimmung.,
> 
> 
> Mach natürlich wenig Sinn, wenn bei der Menge der abgegebenen Stimmen nur eine zweistellige Zahl herum kommt.....



Der Poll is super, klarer gehts nicht!   

[x] dafür (aber sowas von dafür)

Dennoch auch hier nochmal der Hinweis, dass eine kleine Hilfestellung in Rihctung Ziel ganz gut wäre. dfer Einfachheithalber wäre vielleichht folgendes ganz gut:
Geschätze Luftlinienentfernung zum Ziel (oder ähnliches, also der "wie-nah-sind-wir-am-Ziel-Meter") oder auch die Himmerlrichtungsangabe zu den Bildern (besonders bei den Fluren!). Eine Kompass bekommt man mit etwas Glück schon im nem Ü-ei! ^^

Achja, falls der RRobot dann doch weiter gehn sollte, könntet ihr ja vielleicht den Newsschreiber versuchen zu überreden/erpressen/zwingen den RRobot nochmal kurz in die News zu setzen. Immerhin wird da auch sonst mindestens ein sinnfreier Beitrag am Tag hingestellt.


----------



## memphis76 (1. August 2006)

Jared am 01.08.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Kompass bekommt man mit etwas Glück schon im nem Ü-ei! ^^


Ein Kompass befindet sich sogar schon im RRR (RRobotRucksack) ... ist bei einem der ersten Aufenthalte im Nest eingesteckt worden und war *glaub* der Spielzug mit der Verteilung von Tabasco in Kaffeetassen netter Arbeitskollegen ...

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Jared (1. August 2006)

memphis76 am 01.08.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jared am 01.08.2006 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup, mir war auch so, war aber zu faul grad nochmal alles durch zu kramen.


----------



## RR (1. August 2006)

memphis76 am 01.08.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jared am 01.08.2006 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr gut erkannt!


----------



## BlackDead (1. August 2006)

memphis76 am 01.08.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jared am 01.08.2006 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war mein Spielzug, absolut sinnlos aber ich denke das ihn manche witzig fanden.   
Wollte eigentlich nur mal probieren wie gut der RRobot befehle verarbeitet die nicht effizient sind.


----------



## ich98 (1. August 2006)

dafür   

Aber nicht nur Zam im Bild wär schön.





Spoiler



NIchts gegen Zam, aber ich glaube mit weinger Aufmerksamkeit kann er gut leben


----------



## ananas45 (1. August 2006)

Spoiler



Scheiße hätte mein IP vorher verschleiern sollen *g*


*scherz*

Viele wissen dohc gar nicht was RRobot überhaupt ist, vllt einfach mal ein RRobotthread anpinnen oder so und das Spiel da mal vorstellen. An sich weiß ich auch nicht ganz genau was das ist *g*


----------



## memphis76 (1. August 2006)

ananas45 am 01.08.2006 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Viele wissen dohc gar nicht was RRobot überhaupt ist, vllt einfach mal ein RRobotthread anpinnen oder so und das Spiel da mal vorstellen. An sich weiß ich auch nicht ganz genau was das ist *g*





Spoiler



Tja, dann solltest Du mal einen Blick direkt in das G&W-Forum werfen ... der RRobot-Thread ist nämlich angepinnt    und aus dem ersten Post kann man schon erkennen, worum es eigentlich (jedenfalls ursprünglich) geht.

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## DawnHellscream (2. August 2006)

ich dafür, dass RR bleibt ..ich hatet imemr viel Fredue mit ihm ..hab kräftig mitgesendet (will endlich meinen sonderpreis)  hab auch immer mit Freuden die posts gelsen ..für mich muss sich nichts ändern ..kann aber .....  Würd mich aber sehr ärgern, wenn RRobot offlien geht  =(


----------



## OberRon (2. August 2006)

Ich fand den RRobot bisher auch sehr unterhaltsam. In Anbetracht der zunehmenden Orientierungslosigkeit kann man sich jetzt streiten, ob er als feste aber ziellose Einrichtung bleiben soll oder wie ursprünglich gedacht. Denn bleiben soll er in jedem Fall. 
Zumindest solange noch mitgespielt wird und ein gewisser Stamm von Teilnehmern dabei ist. Und nur RR kann ermessen, wie groß dieser Stamm sein soll, damit es Spaß macht. Für drei Männlein würde ich auch nicht rumlaufen wollen.
Äh, war das jetzt eigentlich in irgendeiner Form hilfreich? Egal. Ich wollte mich zumindest für den RRobot aussprechen. So grundsätzlich.


----------



## RR (2. August 2006)

ananas45 am 01.08.2006 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo?

Der Thread IST angepinnt!

Soll ich ihn jeden vorlesen, der vorbei kommt?


----------



## RR (2. August 2006)

OberRon am 02.08.2006 03:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den RRobot bisher auch sehr unterhaltsam. In Anbetracht der zunehmenden Orientierungslosigkeit kann man sich jetzt streiten, ob er als feste aber ziellose Einrichtung bleiben soll oder wie ursprünglich gedacht. Denn bleiben soll er in jedem Fall.
> Zumindest solange noch mitgespielt wird und ein gewisser Stamm von Teilnehmern dabei ist. Und nur RR kann ermessen, wie groß dieser Stamm sein soll, damit es Spaß macht. Für drei Männlein würde ich auch nicht rumlaufen wollen.
> Äh, war das jetzt eigentlich in irgendeiner Form hilfreich? Egal. Ich wollte mich zumindest für den RRobot aussprechen. So grundsätzlich.




Ja, war hilfreich.
Jede begründete Meinung ist hilfreich.


----------



## bsekranker (2. August 2006)

RR am 02.08.2006 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich ihn jeden vorlesen, der vorbei kommt?


Der RRobot-Podcast? 

Warum eigentlich nicht, wenn selbst die Merkel sowas hat...


----------



## RR (2. August 2006)

bsekranker am 02.08.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 02.08.2006 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AAargh......
Er hat das M-Wort gesagt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bsekranker (2. August 2006)

RR am 02.08.2006 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 02.08.2006 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid, war ein einmaliger Ausrutscher. 

Ich hoffe doch, dass Du auf eine Account-Sperrung ausnahmsweise mal verzichten kannst...


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2006)

bsekranker am 02.08.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 02.08.2006 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quatsch, gesperrt werden nur die Leute, die dagegen stimmen


----------



## memphis76 (2. August 2006)

Shadow_Man am 02.08.2006 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch, gesperrt werden nur die Leute, die dagegen stimmen


Und die sind aufgrund des "Logbuchs" zum Glück eindeutig zu identifizieren  *manchen Membern Angst mach*


----------



## RR (2. August 2006)

memphis76 am 02.08.2006 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 02.08.2006 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nur weil du paranoid bist, bedeutet es nicht, dass niemand hinter dir her ist!


----------



## grexy14 (3. August 2006)

RR am 02.08.2006 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 02.08.2006 16:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leute möge der RRobot weiter fahren und nich gegen die wand xD...


----------



## BlackDead (3. August 2006)

grexy14 am 03.08.2006 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 02.08.2006 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Außer es ist zum Nutzen einer Sidequest.   
Funktioniert der RRobot eigentlich nur innerhalb des Verlagsgebäudes?  :-o


----------



## viper-srt (3. August 2006)

BlackDead am 03.08.2006 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Außer es ist zum Nutzen einer Sidequest.
> Funktioniert der RRobot eigentlich nur innerhalb des Verlagsgebäudes?  :-o




Hm…
Ich denk mal so auf dem ganzen Verlagsgelände wer nicht schlecht!

-------

Wenn du aber mal außerhalb des Verlagsgebäudes sein willst, musst du nur auf RRobot 2 warten  
"Steure den RRobot durch einen verlassen Vergnügungspark, der auf einem Indianerfriedhof erbaut wurde"


----------



## grexy14 (3. August 2006)

viper-srt am 03.08.2006 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 03.08.2006 10:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm oder spring aus dem 4 Stock..


----------



## RR (3. August 2006)

BlackDead am 03.08.2006 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> grexy14 am 03.08.2006 10:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö.


----------



## grexy14 (3. August 2006)

RR am 03.08.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 03.08.2006 10:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also auch drausen hast im auch nen regenschirm mitgegeben oder regen mantel falls regnet?


----------



## bsekranker (3. August 2006)

RR am 03.08.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 03.08.2006 10:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann hätte ich mir ja meinen großen Traum erfüllen können - ein Hausbesuch von Rossi...


----------



## grexy14 (3. August 2006)

bsekranker am 03.08.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 03.08.2006 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## annon11 (3. August 2006)

Mh,irgendwie habe ich von der ganzen Aktion gar nicht mitbekommen.   
Obwohl ich mindestens 1 Stunde pro Tag auf dieser Seite verbringe, aber irgendwie immer die angepinten Threads übersehe.   

Es muss weitergehen, damit ich auch mitmachen kann!


----------



## RR (4. August 2006)

annon11 am 03.08.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh,irgendwie habe ich von der ganzen Aktion gar nicht mitbekommen.
> Obwohl ich mindestens 1 Stunde pro Tag auf dieser Seite verbringe, aber irgendwie immer die angepinten Threads übersehe.
> 
> Es muss weitergehen, damit ich auch mitmachen kann!





Naja.... so kurz wie die Aktion gelaufen ist.....


 :-o


----------



## pgro (4. August 2006)

Ohne sarkastisch wirken zu wollen: Geht es nun endlich mal wieder weiter oder wird gewartet, bis sich das Ergebnis doch noch zum Schlechten wendet?

.
.
.


----------



## RR (4. August 2006)

pgro am 04.08.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne sarkastisch wirken zu wollen: Geht es nun endlich mal wieder weiter oder wird gewartet, bis sich das Ergebnis doch noch zum Schlechten wendet?
> 
> .
> .
> .




So wie es aussieht, wird Montag wieder geRRobotet.


----------



## RR (4. August 2006)

pgro am 04.08.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne sarkastisch wirken zu wollen: Geht es nun endlich mal wieder weiter oder wird gewartet, bis sich das Ergebnis doch noch zum Schlechten wendet?
> 
> .
> .
> .





Jetzt tut wieder einer so, als ob er der größte Fan des RRobots war und ich, der Böse, ihm seine liebste Freizeutbeschäftigung nehme.

Hast du eigentlich je mitgespielt?


----------



## pgro (4. August 2006)

Gut erkannt. Ja, das habe ich. Ich wurde sogar zweimal gezogen. 
Ha!


----------



## Fedora (6. August 2006)

Huhu, da! Ja, doch - mich gibt es auch noch. 

Ich wollt mal anmerken, dass ich den RRobot von der Idee her richtig klasse finde. Hab am Anfang sogar ein ganzes Mal was eingeschickt (aber wurde nicht gezogen*schnüff*).

Das Problem (bei mir) ist, dass ich nicht jeden Tag reinschaue - und obwohl ich schonmal in den Räumlichkeiten war, hab ich nach ner Zeit den Überblick verloren. Also hab ich mir die lustigen Bilder angeschaut, aber jetzt jeden einzelnen Zug nachzuvollziehen war mir dann auch zu viel Arbeit.

Wie wärs, wenn der RRobot ein neues Tool erhält, das den gegangenen Weg aufzeichnet (also nicht von vornherein ne komplette Karte, sondern, eine Aufzeichnung des Weges, die jeden Tag um ein paar Striche erweitert wird) und unter "aktueller Stand" sagen wir, im ersten Beitrag immer verlinkt wird. (Von mir aus auch einmal die Woche aktualisiert, das tut's ja vlt. auch.)
(Alternativ eine ganz einfache Auflistung aller Bewegungszüge, macht ja weniger Arbeit. - Hauptsache _gesammelte_ Info.)
Dann findet nämlich auch mal ein Neuling rein oder jemand der nur hin und wieder reinschaut. Dann werden nicht so viele Wege doppelt abgelaufen.
Ansonsten ist es ja klar, dass es weniger wird, denn so wies grad läuft, kommt ja nie (selten) ein neuer hinzu.

Liebe Grüße
Fedora


----------



## jongerg (6. August 2006)

RR am 04.08.2006 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht, wird Montag wieder geRRobotet.



Was für eine wundervolle Nachricht


----------



## Achzo (6. August 2006)

Fedora am 06.08.2006 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem (bei mir) ist, dass ich nicht jeden Tag reinschaue - und obwohl ich schonmal in den Räumlichkeiten war, hab ich nach ner Zeit den Überblick verloren. Also hab ich mir die lustigen Bilder angeschaut, aber jetzt jeden einzelnen Zug nachzuvollziehen war mir dann auch zu viel Arbeit.
> 
> Wie wärs, wenn der RRobot ein neues Tool erhält, das den gegangenen Weg aufzeichnet (also nicht von vornherein ne komplette Karte, sondern, eine Aufzeichnung des Weges, die jeden Tag um ein paar Striche erweitert wird) und unter "aktueller Stand" sagen wir, im ersten Beitrag immer verlinkt wird. (Von mir aus auch einmal die Woche aktualisiert, das tut's ja vlt. auch.)
> (Alternativ eine ganz einfache Auflistung aller Bewegungszüge, macht ja weniger Arbeit. - Hauptsache _gesammelte_ Info.)
> ...



/sign


----------



## Phade (6. August 2006)

[x] dafür. 



Spoiler



Ich verfolge den perfiden Plan, den Bot vor einen Spiegel zu locken und mit den gesammelten Informationen... ihr werdet schon sehen


 *harhar*


----------



## Lordnikon27 (6. August 2006)

hab auch mal für Pro gevotet, obwohl ich gesperrt bin      fand des spiel eigentlich ganz gut.....
fehler des spiels:
 regeln nicht klar genug definiert, vor allem was man nicht darf    
abgesehn von dem preis für kreativität in letzter zeit zu wenig anreiz mitzuspielen

zu große ablehnung gegenüber manchen züge und vor allem geheucheltes unverständnis (siehe ,,falsche Hand", nachdem kurz vorher ne falsche, abgeschlagene hand gezeigt wurde, ja wohl klar, was der autor meinte...)

zu starker selbsterhaltungstrieb (zumindest ne lederjacke im sommer für  5 minuten anziehen wird in einem (vollklimatisiertem???) Büro ja wohl mal möglich sein.....)

hofe ihr empfindet die kritik als halbwegs produktiv,
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## RR (6. August 2006)

Lordnikon27 am 06.08.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> zu starker selbsterhaltungstrieb (zumindest ne lederjacke im sommer für  5 minuten anziehen wird in einem (vollklimatisiertem???) Büro ja wohl mal möglich sein.....)
> 
> hofe ihr empfindet die kritik als halbwegs produktiv,
> cu Lordnikon27




Leider keine vollklimatisierten Büros hier.
Und bei 33 Grad im Schatten hab ich echt keine Jacke dabei.


----------



## Jared (7. August 2006)

Schön zu hören, dass es weiter geht. Mein Zug is schon in deinem Postfach.
Noch eine Idee als Anreiz zum Mit- und vor allem Weitermachen: Schreibe doch jeden Tag in das RRobot-Posting mit rein, wie viele Teilnehmer/Einsendungen es jeweils gab.


----------



## RR (7. August 2006)

RR am 01.08.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Gelegenheit den RRobot zu retten, mit einer vereinfachten Abstimmung.,
> 
> 
> Mach natürlich wenig Sinn, wenn bei der Menge der abgegebenen Stimmen nur eine zweistellige Zahl herum kommt.....





OK - über 70% wollen den RRobot behalten.
Die Entscheidung ist somit gefallen.

Da heute zwei Züge abgegeben wurden, startet der RRobot am 10. August neu durch. Alle bisher gemachten Spielzüge bleiben erhalten. Ausgangspunkt für die neuen Züge ist das Nest.


----------



## RR (7. August 2006)

Jared am 07.08.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön zu hören, dass es weiter geht. Mein Zug is schon in deinem Postfach.
> Noch eine Idee als Anreiz zum Mit- und vor allem Weitermachen: Schreibe doch jeden Tag in das RRobot-Posting mit rein, wie viele Teilnehmer/Einsendungen es jeweils gab.




Gute Idee!
Wird übernommen.


----------



## XMasTree (9. August 2006)

RR am 07.08.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Jared am 07.08.2006 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich möcht ja nicht quengeln, aber ...

Wo is der RRobot ?

Ist er noch zu Wartungsarbeiten in der Werkstatt ?


----------



## bsekranker (9. August 2006)

XMasTree am 09.08.2006 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 07.08.2006 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				RR am 07.08.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Da heute zwei Züge abgegeben wurden, *startet der RRobot am 10. August neu durch*. Alle bisher gemachten Spielzüge bleiben erhalten. Ausgangspunkt für die neuen Züge ist das Nest.


----------



## RR (10. August 2006)

XMasTree am 09.08.2006 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 07.08.2006 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nachdem meiner Meinung nach der RRobot zur Spielwiese von wenigen verkommen ist. wollte ich den RRobot einstellen.

Doch welche Überraschung - ihr findet den RRobot gut und wollt ihn weiterhin haben.
Zwei Votings bestätigten dies.

Nach vier Werktagen Zeit um seine Züge für den Relaunch zu posten, möchte ich euch den Blick in mein Postfach nicht vorenthalten.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkel_B (10. August 2006)

HA ! Wie jeder sehen kann, ist da eine Omail von mir dabei ;> 
Also bin ich nicht mitverantwortlich, wenn der RRBot jetzt eingestellt wird und ich kann mit erhobenen Finger auf Euch zeigen


----------



## RR (10. August 2006)

Onkel_B am 10.08.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> HA ! Wie jeder sehen kann, ist da eine Omail von mir dabei ;>
> Also bin ich nicht mitverantwortlich, wenn der RRBot jetzt eingestellt wird und ich kann mit erhobenen Finger auf Euch zeigen




Stimmt. Du und XMas - ihr wart immer eine echte Stütze für den RRobot.


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2006)

RR am 10.08.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Du und XMas - ihr wart immer eine echte Stütze für den RRobot.



Der Baum will nur Items abgreifen. *g*


----------



## pgro (10. August 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, was da schief gelaufen ist, aber ich habe vor über einer Woche ebenfalls einen Spielzug eingeschickt. Kann es sein, dass du alle alten gelöscht hast - oder das das Mailing-System nicht so richtig funktioniert und nur deshalb machen scheinbar so wenige mit?

"Ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld."


----------



## RR (10. August 2006)

pgro am 10.08.2006 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, was da schief gelaufen ist, aber ich habe vor über einer Woche ebenfalls einen Spielzug eingeschickt. Kann es sein, dass du alle alten gelöscht hast - oder das das Mailing-System nicht so richtig funktioniert und nur deshalb machen scheinbar so wenige mit?
> 
> "Ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld."




Ähm....

Dass der RRobot weiter geführt wird, steht ja eigentlich erst seit  07.08.06 15:02 fest......


----------



## Ztyla (10. August 2006)

Nun mal ehrlich. lieber Rainer, wenn Du schon mehrmals hintereinander mit der Beendigung der Aktion drohen musst, um noch ein paar Mitspieler zu motivieren, lass es lieber.
Du bist im gewissen Sinne "Kult", Dir steht das "Betteln" um Mitspieler nicht. Entweder läuft die Aktion ohne Dein Zutun, oder begrab sie.

Ich habe mir den RRobot immer gerne angeschaut, allerdings nie großartig das Bedürfnis gehabt, Spielzüge zu mailen. Ist wie bei ner Soap, wenn man den Anschluss verliert, weisste nicht mehr, worums genau geht *g*
Ausserdem war es mehr Odyssee statt zielgerichtetem Suchen und wurde irgendwann doch etwas öde. 

Starte lieber etwas neues, z.B. wie die Weihnachtsrossi Aktion, die hatte doch Gesicht!
Was weiss ich, wie wärs mit RRohling: Man kann per Vote Redakteure wählen, die Du dann mit Deiner Harley überbretterst oder mit dem Kuhfuß malträtierst. Nimm Dir einfach ein Beispiel an den Shootern - weniger Story, mehr Gewalt! Oder wat weiss ich 

Schönen Gruß

zty


----------



## Onkel_B (10. August 2006)

RR am 10.08.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 10.08.2006 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ich finde DAS sollte belohnt werden


----------



## memphis76 (10. August 2006)

... und ich muss zugeben, dass ich es einfach verpennt habe *schäm*

Gelobe aber Besserung - bin doch ein Befürworter des RRobot   

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## RR (10. August 2006)

Ztyla am 10.08.2006 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun mal ehrlich. lieber Rainer, wenn Du schon mehrmals hintereinander mit der Beendigung der Aktion drohen musst, um noch ein paar Mitspieler zu motivieren, lass es lieber.
> Du bist im gewissen Sinne "Kult", Dir steht das "Betteln" um Mitspieler nicht. Entweder läuft die Aktion ohne Dein Zutun, oder begrab sie.
> 
> Ich habe mir den RRobot immer gerne angeschaut, allerdings nie großartig das Bedürfnis gehabt, Spielzüge zu mailen. Ist wie bei ner Soap, wenn man den Anschluss verliert, weisste nicht mehr, worums genau geht *g*
> ...




Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Naja... die Sache mit dem RRohling bedarf noch eines gewissen Feinschliffes....


----------



## RR (10. August 2006)

memphis76 am 10.08.2006 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich muss zugeben, dass ich es einfach verpennt habe *schäm*
> 
> Gelobe aber Besserung - bin doch ein Befürworter des RRobot
> 
> ...




"Der Käs ist gegessen", sagt man in Bayern.


----------



## memphis76 (11. August 2006)

RR am 10.08.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> "Der Käs ist gegessen", sagt man in Bayern.


Bedeutet dies genau das, was mein scharfsinniger Verstand mir aufgrund meiner guten Beobachtung und Ableitung aufgrund der letzten Postings sagt: Der RRobot wird doch verschrottet?   

*heul*
Memphis


----------

